# Preventive and 99173



## NIEVESM (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello everyone,
Does anyone know if Anthem will covered for a well child exam and also an audiometry test (92552) and Vision Acuity 99173 If I append a mod 25? Or do they considered these test incidental to the preventive?


----------



## loryanned (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, I am not 100% sure...  I believe that that would be considered an unbundling of the services for a WellCare check.  For example, when I do a sports physical or a DOT physical, I do not code or charge the vision or hearing checks separately.  Hope this helps!


----------



## NIEVESM (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Loryanned I also do not code for sports physical or DOT, but was wondering I have billed already I will follow up to see if got pay with the wellcare. Thanks


----------

